
Drawn to Tesla’s Bright Prospects, Many Black Workers Say They Found Racism - vaultcool
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/30/business/tesla-factory-racism.html
======
wpietri
One of the things that always strikes me with Tesla is the history.

They're at the old NUMMI plant, [1] which was a joint GM/Toyota venture so
that GM could learn how to build cars as well as Toyota. Toyota's philosophy
has two things at the foundation: continuous improvement and respect for
people. [2] When This American Life did a piece on it, they talked to some of
the GM workers, who spoke very movingly about how it was a deeply different
experience to have such a different work culture. [3]

It's sad to me that Tesla didn't do more to learn some of the lessons that
were taught right there in that building.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUMMI](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUMMI)

[2]
[https://www.lean.org/womack/DisplayObject.cfm?o=755](https://www.lean.org/womack/DisplayObject.cfm?o=755)

[3]
[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/403/nummi](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/403/nummi)

